# Free decoys Oct 7th for the first 60 youth



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

*6 Mallard Decoys for the first 60 youth who come to the GF Delta Banquet Oct 7th *

Details are as follows:

Kellys Slough Delta Waterfowl chapter banquet, Ramada Inn, Grand Forks. Social hour 5:30 p.m., dinner at 7. (chicken and beef tips)

Tickets: $20 youth , $40 single and/or $55 couple. 
Questions, tickets or additional info: Matt Vanderpan, (701) 330-3038 or Jim Benson, (218) 773-7972.

Anyone who has been to one of our banquets knows we give away lots of prizes. Prints, Guns, Tons of Decoys, gift certificates, and on and on....

Live Auction, Silent Auction, Big General Raffle, Ladies raffle, Waterfowlers package, Gun Case Raffle.

We are only selling 200 tickets so get yours early.

Because we have prizes for the whole family we always try and wrap it up around 9-9:30 since it is a school night. Let me know if you have any questions![/b]


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Where can i get tickets?


----------



## Muleys&amp;Honkers4life (Nov 23, 2004)

Matt Vanderpan said:


> Tickets: $20 youth , $40 single and/or $55 couple.
> *Questions, tickets or additional info: Matt Vanderpan, (701) 330-3038 or Jim Benson,(218) 773-7972.*


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

what is the age limit for "youth"?


----------



## Matt Vanderpan (Nov 21, 2007)

Chris Schulz said:


> what is the age limit for "youth"?


16 and younger but its not like we check ID's If you look it or say you are You'll get some decoys.


----------



## Man of all Seasons (Sep 14, 2008)

maybe if i shaved i'd look 16 again 8) lol jk


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

The GF guys put alot of work into this event and I'm sure it will be a great time once again!

The kids will love the decoys! :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

If you need tickets or are thinking about attending the event... Make the call and get them soon.

It's duck season and now is the perfect time to take a chance and win or purchase something that you can use for the season.

And

Become a Delta Waterfowl member.

Thanks again for the support and hope to see you at the event.

Scott


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Tiz the Season... Bump for a Ticket!


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

If you need a ticket give me a call..... 701-429-3375

Chris

It's going to be a great banquet!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Is Krissy H. going to be there? I wouldn't mind getting to check her out!


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

goosebusters said:


> Is Krissy H. going to be there? I wouldn't mind getting to check her out!


I bet she is quite the looker.. :wink: 
Last I heard Deltaboy has already commmited to taking her home that night.. :beer:


----------

